# THE GEM



## rrh122965 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a half gallon jar that is embossed with THE GEM in one straight line There is no other markings on the jar. No Lid. I cannot find one listed in the Red Book that has no embossing on the base. Any ideas?


----------



## Picklejar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello welcome to the forum. Do you know how to post pictures? That would be most helpful in identifying this jar you. We likes pictures! --Joe


----------



## rrh122965 (Sep 5, 2011)

Picture


----------



## rrh122965 (Sep 5, 2011)

picture


----------



## rrh122965 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cannot figure out how to get picture big enough to see?


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2011)

e-mail me the full size pic's and I'll be happy to post them for you....Jim   epackage@msn.com


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2011)

...


----------



## coreya (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice find for sure, Found nothing on this one and a beautiful color to boot!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I remembered this from "Bottle Makers and their Marks"... Hope it helps...


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gem-Fruit-Canning-Jar-Half-Gallon-Aqua-Color-/330573178935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4cf7b26837


----------



## jarhunter (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like redbook 1084-6. Books between 40-75 dollars depending if its aqua- cornflower blue- or ball blue.
 Thats with lid and band.


----------



## junkyard jack (Sep 7, 2011)

Good looking Canadian produced jar.


----------



## coreya (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats right on the mark Jarhunter, can't belive I missed it (time for some more eye work)


----------



## jarhunter (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Thats right on the mark Jarhunter, can't belive I missed it (time for some more eye work)


 Sometimes I get it right, I was just going by the dot that it looked like it had to what it had in the book. Warren


----------



## rrh122965 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments. It is cornflower blue. The hunt is on for a lid!


----------

